# I did it..reduced trigger pull to 3.5 lb



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I was shooting a bowling pin match the other day with my Glock 17, and a friend sugegsted to try his Glock 34 with a smooth trigger of 3.5 lb..Boy..that was a sweet gun, and I loved the trigger..So my friend told me that I can replace the trigger pull connector with a 3.5 lb piece..So today i headed to the local gunshop and I asked if they carry that piece..They said they have the Scherer 3.5 lb trgigger pull connector for $12.99. They replaced it for free. and I tried my glock with the 3.5 lb trigger (100 rds) ..I just loved it. I still have the old connector (5.5 lb trigger pull connector just in case)..I just love Glocks..Where else you can get a trigger job for $13..I have other guns and I love them all (SIGS, CZ XDM, 92FS) but any trigger job on those guns will cost around a $100 at least..

GOTTA LOVE THE GLOCKS..


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

jimmy said:


> I was shooting a bowling pin match the other day with my Glock 17, and a friend sugegsted to try his Glock 34 with a smooth trigger of 3.5 lb..Boy..that was a sweet gun, and I loved the trigger..So my friend told me that I can replace the trigger pull connector with a 3.5 lb piece..So today i headed to the local gunshop and I asked if they carry that piece..They said they have the Scherer 3.5 lb trgigger pull connector for $12.99. They replaced it for free. and I tried my glock with the 3.5 lb trigger (100 rds) ..I just loved it. I still have the old connector (5.5 lb trigger pull connector just in case)..I just love Glocks..Where else you can get a trigger job for $13..I have other guns and I love them all (SIGS, CZ XDM, 92FS) but any trigger job on those guns will cost around a $100 at least..
> 
> GOTTA LOVE THE GLOCKS..


That sounds good Jimmy.

I was able to smooth and drop my M&P triggers to 4# with a little polishing and minor filing. It has helped a bunch when shooting rapid fire during IPSC competition.

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks TOF,,,This Sunday I have a mini IDPA match at a local club (outdoors)..And guess what I am shooting..Yupp..The Glock 17 with the new trigger connector..Can't wait to see how this will affect my rapid firing score.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

jimmy said:


> Thanks TOF,,,This Sunday I have a mini IDPA match at a local club (outdoors)..And guess what I am shooting..Yupp..The Glock 17 with the new trigger connector..Can't wait to see how this will affect my rapid firing score.


The best of luck to you. Be sure to come back and let us know how you do.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a G 19 a while back. It made a world of difference shooting it. A lot of people will say this or that about lightening a Glock or any weapon for that matter but I have had good results doing trigger jobs to a Glock and believe that it makes those weapons a lot more fun to use.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

TOF said:


> The best of luck to you. Be sure to come back and let us know how you do.


I used my Glock 17 today in the mini IDPA shooting. Well, the accuracy is superior with the lighter trigger..The speed is still tied to target reacqusition so my timing is not affected and it is still the same. However, due to the accuracy enhancement there was a slight increase in the total score. I would say about 20% and that is not bad at all..I am a big fan of accuracy though and I am happy with what I have.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

jimmy said:


> I used my Glock 17 today in the mini IDPA shooting. Well, the accuracy is superior with the lighter trigger..The speed is still tied to target reacqusition so my timing is not affected and it is still the same. However, due to the accuracy enhancement there was a slight increase in the total score. I would say about 20% and that is not bad at all..I am a big fan of accuracy though and I am happy with what I have.


Congratulations Jimmy. I expect you will improve further as you become familiar with the lighter trigger.

Enjoy


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I had a G 19 a while back. It made a world of difference shooting it. A lot of people will say this or that about lightening a Glock or any weapon for that matter but I have had good results doing trigger jobs to a Glock and believe that it makes those weapons a lot more fun to use.


So DJ I hear the pro's and con's of lightening up a trigger but my question is does it make it any less safe to carry with a lighter trigger?

I was also considering lightening the trigger on my G23 but worried that it may make the weapon less safe for carry??


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

SaltyDog said:


> So DJ I hear the pro's and con's of lightening up a trigger but my question is does it make it any less safe to carry with a lighter trigger?
> 
> I was also considering lightening the trigger on my G23 but worried that it may make the weapon less safe for carry??


Some might say it would lead to more "accidental" discharge but I don't see that happening in the case of a trained shooter. And really you're not going to get a GLock trigger anywhere near the hair triggers you can get on a single action weapon. The longer travel will still be there too so I can't see making it dangerous in that manner. With Gock triggers the worst byproduct can be light strikes being most will lighten the striker spring too when trying to get the pull lighter.

I've done it to a few (Striker fired) pistols I've had over the years and not had a problem with any of them.


----------



## Big Boomer (Sep 27, 2009)

Reducing the striker spring down to 4 lbs will not cause light strikes with any ammo I have tested. Trigger pull is determined by the striker spring and NOT the connector. A 3.5 connector just sets up release point of the striker sooner with less compression to the striker spring. Wolf springs make a real good 4 lb spring that will improve your Glock trigger action. Trigger travel for pre cock stage will be the same distance just a lot easier. This versatility easy tuning by simple parts changing is a quantum leap for pistol design by Gaston Glock. You can make it like YOU like it for little expense. 

I take great enjoyment in out shooing $2,000 Kimbers with my $500 Glock


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

The person that replaced the connector on my glock mentioned that as an extra step I can replace the spring but that this will add a spongy-like feeling to the trigger and that if I like the crisp trggier break is to keep it as is (i.e. without the spring)..Any how..Ever since I bought the glock, and it is the only gun in my range bag..All the other guns stay home..Some how I am becoming better and better with the Glock at the range and in competitions..I just love shooting it with confidence that I will hit what I point at with no surprises..



Big Boomer said:


> .... You can make it like YOU like it for little expense.
> 
> I take great enjoyment in out shooing $2,000 Kimbers with my $500 Glock


That's exactly the theme of this thread..Glock performance customization at minimal cost..


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh..one more thing I forgot to add..I love this big white dot in the front sight, so easy to see in competitions when shooting under pressure..It makes a big difference in my case..


----------



## Big Boomer (Sep 27, 2009)

jimmy said:


> The person that replaced the connector on my glock mentioned that as an extra step I can replace the spring but that this will add a spongy-like feeling to the trigger and that if I like the crisp trggier break is to keep it as is (i.e. without the spring)..Any how..Ever since I bought the glock, and it is the only gun in my range bag..All the other guns stay home..Some how I am becoming better and better with the Glock at the range and in competitions..I just love shooting it with confidence that I will hit what I point at with no surprises..
> 
> That's exactly the theme of this thread..Glock performance customization at minimal cost..


One of the great things about Glocks is that you can have it your way. Try the 4lb spring for yourself. It took all the spongy OUT of my trigger and made it slick as a whistle in the primary take up stage and then a real clean break to bang-ville. The really nice thing is that you can get the spring for $3.00:smt023


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

jimmy, thx to you I found a Ghost-brand 'Ghost 3.5 Trigger' for my mod.23.; $15.95 plus tax in Phoenix. The shop, WeaponWorks, was way too backed up for me to wait, so since I'm relatively handy with mechanical things, I installed it myself. Ghost's instructions at http://www.ghostinc.com/category/istallationinstructions/ seem more than a little intimidating initially, but I went slowly and was entirely succesful in a farly short time. Trigger pull is liter--but surely not TOO lite--and I think it's a little smoother.

IAE, thanks for the tip. If it's legal to do so in IPSA/USPSA competition in Stock class, I'll 'do' my mod.35 too.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

jeffreybehr said:


> jimmy, thx to you I found a Ghost-brand 'Ghost 3.5 Trigger' for my mod.23.; $15.95 plus tax in Phoenix. The shop, WeaponWorks, was way too backed up for me to wait, so since I'm relatively handy with mechanical things, I installed it myself. Ghost's instructions at http://www.ghostinc.com/category/istallationinstructions/ seem more than a little intimidating initially, but I went slowly and was entirely succesful in a farly short time. Trigger pull is liter--but surely not TOO lite--and I think it's a little smoother.
> 
> IAE, thanks for the tip. If it's legal to do so in IPSA/USPSA competition in Stock class, I'll 'do' my mod.35 too.


Jeff, I am glad you benefited from this thread..I am not sure about competition rules though..I shoot in mini IDPA and local club action pistol shoots (a mix of IDPA and USPSC) in a very informal seting..just for fun..
I also shoot bowling pins and steel plates..and the new trigger proved to be a plus.


----------

